# Rhinestone Embellishment Assistance



## Rawdacious (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello! Majority of my designs are created via screen printing. I would like to learn how to create rhinestone designs. Can anyone tell me where I can take a class to learn to do this? I am willing to travel. Thank you!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

These might be some good places to start (no travel involved ):

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t56048.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t58532.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t61453.html


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not sure there are many...if any...classes or training for rhinestone designs. You just need a good graphic program and either a machine or device to make the designs for you if you are going to do a lot or you can follow the links that Rhonda listed..


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Rawdacious said:


> Hello! Majority of my designs are created via screen printing. I would like to learn how to create rhinestone designs. Can anyone tell me where I can take a class to learn to do this? I am willing to travel. Thank you!


Rhinestones (to me) seem to have two or three distinct methods/genre/types of art work but it should still be covered in some art classes at most local jr colleges. BTW mosaics, abstract, and outline/signature/lettering are the three different types or methods for using rhinestones I referred to earlier.
Wups. There is a fourth. Highlighting and such added to another type/printed artwork.


----------



## Rawdacious (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you! What type of cutter is that displayed in the How It Works Section of the link you've provided? Can you suggest one?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Rawdacious said:


> Thank you! What type of cutter is that displayed in the How It Works Section of the link you've provided? Can you suggest one?


I'm personaly looking a the graphtec at this yime, but who knows what might happen to the prices of the roland by the time I can afford to get one.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

If I can help you please ask, no need to go travel somewhere to learn,,


----------

